# August: "Sunset" Voting thread



## candid petunia (Aug 15, 2013)

Please take some time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving *(you may also now make use of the "like" function if you so wish). It is important that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double-check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all the accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Good luck, ladies and gentlemen. :smile:


----------



## escorial (Aug 16, 2013)

voted thrice


----------



## toddm (Aug 16, 2013)

escorial said:


> voted thrice



wait, now I'm confused, I only voted three times...


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Aug 16, 2013)

Such good entries! But these were my votes:

"Seaside Study" by toddm - The rhyming here is divine! 
"Sunset's Promise" by Chester's Daughter - Loved the first three lines, CD! Spot on! And 'cosmic cocoon' was a nice touch. :thumbl:
"Requiem in D Minor" by Xalor - This was just, so, sincere. Really loved it!

Good luck to the participants!!


----------



## candid petunia (Aug 16, 2013)

It's good to see you back, Fuhrer.


----------



## justanothernickname (Aug 17, 2013)

Just read the challenge....and the poems.

Very well done all.

Next time I hope to enter.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 17, 2013)

*"Sunset Years"* was by far my favourite. Was it by Travers or was it an anonymous entry?


----------



## Travers (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks, Staff, that's made my night better


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh great, now Traver's head is even larger than it is in his avatar.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 22, 2013)

Voted.

Thanks for my vote, mysterious benefactor!


----------



## Blade (Aug 24, 2013)

BreakingMyself said:


> Thanks for my vote, mysterious benefactor!



Same here.:sunny: Praise the Lord.


----------



## candid petunia (Aug 24, 2013)

We've had to discount a single vote.


----------

